# What percentage of Irish applicants in the UK are successful?



## gearoidc (9 Jan 2014)

Does anyone know what percentage of Irish bankruptcy applicants in the UK are successful?
What is the current success rate for RoI applicants in NI?
Thank you.


----------



## Bronte (10 Jan 2014)

Based on what I've read, the only ones who fail in the UK are the High profile ones. NI seems to be tricker for Irish people, so the advice has been to go to the UK.  I doubt if there are any statistics on this though.  Cannot see the UK doing nationality profiling.


----------



## gearoidc (10 Jan 2014)

Thanks Bronte
I agree with your point re statistics etc... 
Sometimes anecdotal evidence - if anyone had same - can be accurate.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (10 Jan 2014)

gearoidc said:


> Does anyone know what percentage of Irish bankruptcy applicants in the UK are successful?
> What is the current success rate for RoI applicants in NI?
> Thank you.



I have never had a case fail. If you do it properly and establish your COMI, the courts will grant the order. if you cannot provide paperwork to back up your contention that your comi is in the UK, the courts would probably not make the order

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## IB2013 (11 Jan 2014)

I would answer your question by saying that the application will only fail if you give it a reason to fail. The requirements are clearly laid out and in my case I ticked each one off as I went along. Do it by the book and you won't go wrong. Get yourself an adviser who knows their stuff and who you can work with on a personal level.
This is exactly what I have done and so far, it's going to plan.

IrishBankrupt


----------



## gearoidc (16 Feb 2014)

IB2013 said:


> I would answer your question by saying that the application will only fail if you give it a reason to fail. The requirements are clearly laid out and in my case I ticked each one off as I went along. Do it by the book and you won't go wrong. Get yourself an adviser who knows their stuff and who you can work with on a personal level.
> This is exactly what I have done and so far, it's going to plan.
> 
> IrishBankrupt



Belated thanks to all who replied. IB I read your blog today. Good job. You write very well. Reading it I concluded that you haven't any children. I have a wife and young children who would stay in Ireland. Could you see my family situation  working against me?


----------



## prodigy81 (16 Feb 2014)

Everything by the book? What exactly is the list? Like establish your COMI (tenants agreement, bank statement, payslips) etc. What else would be on that list?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (19 Feb 2014)

prodigy81 said:


> Everything by the book? What exactly is the list? Like establish your COMI (tenants agreement, bank statement, payslips) etc. What else would be on that list?



Personally I have a 23 point plan I get my clients to adhere to. It may be that I get them to do too much, but it has worked every time. Obviously for commercial reasons I am loath to post it here, but what steps would you take if you moved home in Ireland, do those in the UK (plus a few others)

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## prodigy81 (19 Feb 2014)

Hi Steve, I sent you an email on this site, any chance you could reply at your earliest convenience. Kind regards


----------



## Bronte (19 Feb 2014)

prodigy81 said:


> Everything by the book? What exactly is the list? Like establish your COMI (tenants agreement, bank statement, payslips) etc. What else would be on that list?


 
Well Prodigy81 Steve is not going to divulge his list, but if you do your research bet you can get to nearly 23 points yourself.  Starting point is all the posts on AAM on bankruptcy, then see how two people went wrong, Sean Quinn and Dublin top solicitor O'Donnell.  Post up the list on here and others might add some ideas.  It goes like this:

1. Open UK bank account (Barcleys if I recall is recommended as they allow bankrupts to have accounts)
2. Register to vote in UK
3. Close Irish bank accounts
4. Rent in UK
5. Have utilities in your name in UK...


----------



## IB2013 (19 Feb 2014)

Hi Gearoid, whilst I have not and will not disclose personal details on my blog I will say that I do have children but I am alone here in Scotland. If you have any further questions, please contact me on my irishbankrupt.com site. I don't think I have seen a comment from you in the comments section. I am happy to help in any way that I can.


----------



## Action (20 Feb 2014)

Hi Gearoid, all of the clients I have advised through bankruptcy here in Scotland have been successful. There is no reason for it not to be if you follow the rules and advice you get. Our insolvency laws are designed to get people back on the straight and narrow and contributing again to the economy........... They are not to punish people. Take some proper advice and you will be fine.


----------



## javanaise (28 Feb 2014)

Hi All,
I know that opening a bank account is important in terms of establishing your COMI...can it be done before you leave Ireland? Also, how important is it to close your Irish bank accounts?


----------



## IB2013 (28 Feb 2014)

javanaise said:


> Hi All,
> I know that opening a bank account is important in terms of establishing your COMI...can it be done before you leave Ireland? Also, how important is it to close your Irish bank accounts?



Hi there, if you have a look at my irishbankrupt.com blog, the post called 'The First Steps' goes through the process of how I started to establish my COMI. This includes opening my bank account etc. Hope it gives you the information you require. Good luck with everything.


----------



## javanaise (28 Feb 2014)

Hi IB, thanks for your reply. I found your post really useful. The blog is a really great resource. Would you be comfortable telling us what bank you opened the account with and did they need a UK address?


----------



## IB2013 (28 Feb 2014)

javanaise said:


> Hi IB, thanks for your reply. I found your post really useful. The blog is a really great resource. Would you be comfortable telling us what bank you opened the account with and did they need a UK address?



No problem at all, happy to help. You can open an account anywhere they don't need to carry out a Credit Check. My adviser told me where to go and off I went. If you want to contact me with any specific questions on my blog, please feel free to do so.


----------

